# Autumn tour around France



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

We’ve just returned from a 4 week tour of the French countryside and I offer the following to anyone that’s interested:

Auto-Sleepers Pollensa – 2.4 TD Transit

Miles covered: 2784
Diesel Used: 452.43l
MPG: 27.93 – A little disappointing but we were well loaded and carried a scooter on the back.

Cheapest Diesel: Euro 0.99
Dearest Diesel: Euro 1.21

Campsites visited: 20
Camp Nights: 28
Total Campsite Cost: Euro 337.56 

Best Campsite location (view etc): Camping Manaysse - Moustiers Ste. Marie
Best Campsite Sanitary Facilities: Camping a la Ferme Eaux Puiseaux

Worst Campsite: Le Val Joli – Watten – ladies watch out for wardens wandering hands!

Reversed Polarity on 14 sites. 

Motorhomes strongest point: its engine.
Motorhomes weakest point: tyre chafe against step mount.

Most useful accessory carried: Mio 269 GPS.

Most memorable place visited: Oradour Sur Glane - if you haven't been - go there!

Best supermarket: E.Leclerc at Fagieres
I doubt any in the world could beat it for range and quality of foodstuffs.


----------

